# Hard gear change ...



## Debiedeb (Feb 18, 2020)

My 2011 Chevy Cruze LT has been a very dependable vehicle. However, recently it has started to fall hard into second gear after it has been running for about 20mins or so. I received a clear diagnostic report from a reputable transmission shop so I am looking for similar occurrences from other Cruze owners or possible remedy suggestions. Also zero codes and or check engine lights. Thank you!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The 2011 transmissions are known for issues.

If the fluid has never been changed or the level checked, this is absolutely a good place to start. The cooler lines and sometimes axle seals are prone to leaking; low/dirty fluid will cause harsh shifting and other engagement issues.


----------



## Debiedeb (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you for your feedback. I will definitely look into that next.


----------

